# Camelot Criticisms



## AvengerofOsiris (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone been watching this show?   I just watched the last episode and I am baffled as to how the KING can only rally about 10 soldiers to take on a group of brigands who seem to outnumber him 4 to 1.  Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------

